# Building Regs in Spain



## ColinMetcalfe (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all, new to the forum and looking for as much advice as possible.

My partner Tanja and I are looking to purchase a large rural property probably in Andalusia (most suitable place we found so far) with the intention of opening an outdoor activities center offering a range of activities for private/corporate travellers.

We have found quite a few possibilities on average they are large country houses (Cortijo) in need of renovation with land, sometimes outbuildings/stables.

What I am trying to establish is how easy is it to get planning permission to extend this type of property or build from scratch on the land in order to create for example 10 double rooms in a block?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ColinMetcalfe said:


> Hi all, new to the forum and looking for as much advice as possible.
> 
> My partner Tanja and I are looking to purchase a large rural property probably in Andalusia (most suitable place we found so far) with the intention of opening an outdoor activities center offering a range of activities for private/corporate travellers.
> 
> ...


You need to go to the local Town hall to establish if the existing buildings were legal in the first place. You will find that a lot of old rural property will have been erected without permission in the first place.

I think building a larger building than the existing one can be a problem also


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You need to go to the local Town hall to establish if the existing buildings were legal in the first place. You will find that a lot of old rural property will have been erected without permission in the first place.
> 
> I think building a larger building than the existing one can be a problem also


As can MAJOR renovation if it's not 100% legal.


----------



## ColinMetcalfe (Jul 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You need to go to the local Town hall to establish if the existing buildings were legal in the first place. You will find that a lot of old rural property will have been erected without permission in the first place.
> 
> I think building a larger building than the existing one can be a problem also


Ok so provided the building is 100% legal I shouldn't have a problem renovating and extending a little or converting an outbuilding?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Colin - brose through this web - there is an EXCELLENT POST from a Spanish lawyer called FELIX that covers it EXTREMELY WELL. 

You'll need to consult the Town hall architects. Depending on what you want to do - they'll tell you what you need to do. It'll always require some form of licence and will therefore cost for a start. 

But you may find there are restrictions on what is allowed. A RUSTIC property is limited often in respect of inhabitable area. BE warned and do not trust the selling agents. 

About 2 months ago a similar case passed through the town hall where I worked. The sellers lawyers were getting VERY nervous -and I left the room. I guess the prospective purchaser backed out as no licence request was made.


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Just like UK if you want to modernise or rebuild a property in Spain you need to comply fully with all current building regulations including the solar heating requirements
The laws are strict as you would expect from an established economy and just because in the past the laws have been ignored does not mean that you will get away with it now

Everything is much more strict now so you need good professional advice 

Before you buy a property to renovate you must check out planning and building and it goes without saying the title

Exactly as you would do in UK

If it is what you want, then do it but only by keeping to the rules 

Technically there is no reason why you can not buy a property in Spain in the country and renovate it providing it meets all the current laws

Our regulations are just as strict


----------

